# to the great unwashed



## Lorena1970

Hi all,

From an article which deals with art and architecture critics role and tasks:

_The role of the critic, as opposed to journalist, is a difficult one._
_*They reside* as an interpreter of a sphere of activity, as an uninvited commentator, *to the great unwashed.*_

the great unwashed = la (grande/ampia / indistinta) massa

But it's the construction of the sentence ( *They reside....to great unwashed* ) that creates some problems to a proper translation of the concept itself, and also I am not convinced of the meaning of "*reside*", which could maybe be rendered better than with "risiede" or similar.....

Questo (il critico)* si trova / risiede* , quale interprete di una sfera di attività, quale commentatore non invitato, *all' interno della massa.*

Questo, quale interprete di una sfera di attività, quale commentatore non invitato , *risiede nella massa.*

However I turn it, it sounds clunky.

Thank you!


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi Lorena - it's a little odd - but I think you can read "reside" here as a synonym for "exist" - 
They occupy a space as an interpreter.....

So your sentence does not seem correct to me.  They are interpreters and commentators to the great unwashed. (not as part la massa, but outside of it )


----------



## Lorena1970

joanvillafane said:


> Hi Lorena - it's a little odd - but I think you can read "reside" here as a synonym for "exist" -
> They are interpreters and commentators to the great unwashed. (not as part la massa, but outside of it )



Thank you! But could you explain why if it is "outside" (fuori dalla massa) it is not written "*out* of the great unwashed"...?

It's the second time I am reviewing this article, and this sentence still sounds odd. I understand it in English, except for that "to the great unwashed" that every time I read it sounds different....


----------



## TimLA

Let's try a couple of things:


The role of the *critic*, as opposed to journalist, is a difficult one.
*They* reside as an *interpreter* of a sphere of activity (as *an uninvited commentator*) to the great unwashed.

Minor suggestions:
Questo (il critico)_ si trova / risiede_ , quale interprete di una sfera di attività, quale commentatore non invitato, *della ampia massa.*

Sometimes it's difficult - we have too many "they"s, "them"s that are often indistinct.

I wonder if there is anything stronger than "la ampia massa"?


----------



## joanvillafane

When you are a commentator, you are speaking to a public, to an audience, so in this case the critic speaks to the great unwashed.

(Tim, is this the same meaning as your phrase "della ampia massa" - to me it sounds as if the critic is part of the ampia massa. - Lorena what do you say?)


----------



## TimLA

joanvillafane said:


> When you are a commentator, you are speaking to a public, to an audience, so in this case the critic speaks to the great unwashed.
> 
> (Tim, is this the same meaning as your phrase "della ampia massa" - to me it sounds as if the critic is part of the ampia massa. - Lorena what do you say?)



They reside as an interpreter of a sphere of activity (as an uninvited commentator) to the great unwashed.
They reside as an interpreter of a sphere of activity.............................................to the great unwashed.
They reside as an interpreter............................................................................to the great unwashed.

They are interpreters of X for/to the great unwashed.

I think the author has just jazzed up the sentence a bit.


----------



## Lazzini

With my minimal expertise in Italian, I can't think why I have the nerve to suggest a translation - it must be something to do with this evening's wine consumption - but here goes:

_Questo (il critico) si trova quale interprete di una sfera di attività, come commentatore non invitato, alla (per la?) massa._

Essentially I agree with Joan's comments, and have tried to reflect this in the above.


----------



## Lorena1970

TimLA said:


> Questo (il critico)_ si trova / risiede_ , quale interprete di una sfera di attività, quale commentatore non invitato, *della ampia massa.*
> I wonder if there is anything stronger than "la ampia massa"?





joanvillafane said:


> (Tim, is this the same meaning as your phrase "della ampia massa" - to me it sounds as if the critic is part of the ampia massa. - Lorena what do you say?)



Thank you all, Lazzini included!

I think I got it: "*Egli si pone quale interprete di una sfera di attività, quale indesiderata/inopportuna voce (ufficiale?) della grande massa*" (rewording it : "_They self-appoint themselves as an interpreter of a sphere of activity, as an uninvited spokesperson of the common people._* )*

The meaning, I think, is that the critic put himself forward as voice of (to?) the great unwashed, i.e. he speaks and writes as if he would be the voice/spokesperson of people.

Anyway I am going to ask for clarifications as I am still doubtful, even if, knowing the subject and the author of this words, I am quite sure this is the meaning.

Let you know! Thanks again

EDIT: another chance: " _Egli si pone quale interprete di una sfera di attività*, quale ospite indesiderato della *grande massa_" it's slightly different.... but maybe more to the point? Uffffff.......


----------



## johngiovanni

I think "They reside as" relates to "The role of the critic".  They "occupy a place/ fulfil a role in society". In the second sentence the writer does not repeat "role", and uses "reside as".
"La loro funzione / il loro posto nella società è quella / quello di interpretare una sfera di attività..."


----------



## Lorena1970

johngiovanni said:


> "La loro funzione / il loro posto nella società è quella / quello di interpretare una sfera di attività..."


Thank you Jon!
Interesting proposal, but what about the second part of the sentence ...? " ....quali ospiti indesiderati della grande massa" ??? I am anyway a bit doubtful about translating with "il Loro Posto nella Società " because it sounds too descriptive compared to the writing style of the author... I think something more dry and direct is needed here...


----------



## johngiovanni

Lorena1970 said:


> Interesting proposal, but what about the second part of the sentence ...? " ....quali ospiti indesiderati della grande massa" ???


Ciao, Lorena.  No - I think the "to the great unwashed" follows on from "as an interpreter of a sphere of activity".  So "La loro funzione / il loro posto nella società è quella / quello di interpretare una sfera di attività per la grande massa, quali ospiti indesiderati."  (Though I am not sure where to place "quali ospiti indesiderati" in the sentence.  Could it go inside commas after "attività"?)  (But perhaps "quali commentatori non invitati").
Edit: Just to add that "reside" suggests some degree of permanence or continuity.


----------



## Lorena1970

Nice! I am waiting for clarifications from the author. After it I will let you know!


----------



## Passante

Mi piace la traduzione di john: si qualificano nella massa come interpreti....indesiderati....


----------



## Pat (√2)

TimLA said:


> I wonder if there is anything stronger than "*la massa/le masse*"?


_Volgo, plebe, popolino, plebaglia_. I primi due termini possono avere un'accezione ironica; "popolino" è piuttosto desueto, mentre "plebaglia" ha un tono fortemente spregiativo. Nella frase di Lorena, non mi dispiacciono "per il volgo" e "per le masse".


----------



## alicip

*the great unwashed*_ humorous_ = people who are poor and have not been educated = plebe, plebaglia, ecc. 
Non sarà troppo riduttivo tradurre con "massa"?


----------



## TimLA

Pat (√2) said:


> _Volgo, plebe, popolino, plebaglia_. I primi due termini possono avere un'accezione ironica; "popolino" è piuttosto desueto, mentre "plebaglia" ha un tono fortemente spregiativo. Nella frase di Lorena, non mi dispiacciono "per il volgo" e "per le masse".



Grazie Pat!

In inglese "the masses" si puo' usare in modo "normale" e solitamente non c'è una sfumatura negativa.
Indica "il popolo" "le persone della vita normale" "persone che si trovano nella vita quotidiana".
The masses will vote for the X party because they are concerned about Y.

Invece, "the great unwashed" ha una sfumatura negativa e spesso si usa in forma ironica.
L'èlite con frequenza ha un'opinione piu' o meno negativo riguarda "il popolo" "persone normale" e per descrivere l'opinioni d'èlite, si usa "the great unwashed".
The old money from Boston does not care about the great unwashed, they are more concerned about their summer trips to the Cape.

Interessante "il volgo" (nuova parola per me!) dal latino 'vulgare' = "common". Ma in inglese (vulgar) è molto negativo.

Di nuovo, ti ringrazio!


----------



## Pat (√2)

TimLA said:


> Interessante "il volgo" (nuova parola per me!) dal latino 'vulgare' = "common".


Non che faccia molta differenza, ma deriva dal latino _vulgus_, che significa _popolo, plebe, plebaglia, massa ecc._

(Grazie a te! )


----------



## Lorena1970

TimLA said:


> Grazie Pat!
> 
> 
> Invece, "the great unwashed" ha una sfumatura negativa e spesso si usa in forma ironica.
> L'èlite con frequenza ha un'opinione piu' o meno negativo riguarda "il popolo" "persone normale" e per descrivere l'opinioni d'èlite, si usa "the great unwashed".



Sicuramente qui ha accezione ironica più che snob, e si riferisce a quella parte di massa particolarmente "capra" che non ha opinioni personali nè si pone il problema di averle. Quindi non è un fatto di status, ma di condizione culturale "povera" che riguarda sia ricchi che poveri. Forse ci può essere qualcosa di più incisivo di "masse". Ci penso alla luce dei vs suggerimenti! Grazie


----------



## london calling

alicip said:


> *the great unwashed*_ humorous_ = people who are poor and have not been educated = plebe, plebaglia, ecc.
> Non sarà troppo riduttivo tradurre con "massa"?


I thought exactly the same thing! And I agree with Tim when he says that it's usually disparaging and/or ironic (plebaglia). Here's the origin of the term.

That said, I also find the sentence here a little hard to interpret. Let us know what the author says, Lo, if you manage to find out.


----------



## Lorena1970

OK: got the answer from the author. Below c&p my message:

"Need to be sure of the meaning, so I've rewritten the sentence with different words - maybe incorrect but I hope comprehensible enough to clarify its meaning. Just pls confirm that I got it. thx
_*your sentence:*
They reside as an interpreter of a sphere of activity, as an uninvited commentator, to the great unwashed._
*my rewording:  *
_They (he/she) self-appoint themselves (himself/herself) as an interpreter of a sphere of activity, as an uninvited (unwelcome) spokesperson of the common people (uncultured)." _

Answer: PERFECT!

So in the end I think the best is:

_*Egli si nomina/si elegge interprete di una sfera di attività quale non richiesto portavoce della massa.*
_
Although I appreciate the suggestions provided for "massa" (plebe, volgo etc.) I think these terms are too strong and too derogatory to be used here, as the sentence would sound too elitist in Italian, which will lead to misinterpreting the general approach to this subject and the author point of view. Don't you agree?

Thank you!


----------



## johngiovanni

In my view, the new sentence changes the meaning. However, if the author's happy with it...


----------



## alicip

E perché non si potrebbe tradurre con "della *gente comune*" oppure con "della *grande massa*"?


----------



## Lorena1970

alicip said:


> E perché non si potrebbe tradurre con "della *gente comune*" oppure con "della *grande massa*"?


Perché "la gente comune" è usato da questo autore per riferirsi alla gente in modo positivo, visto che lui lavora principalmente cercando di coinvolgere la gente comune.
La "grande massa" mi fa pensare a qualcosa di troppo vasto per questo contesto, troppo enfatizzato. Mentre "la massa" è sufficientemente vago e "plain" per esprimere quella fascia di popolazione "pecora" di cui si parla.



johngiovanni said:


> In my view, the new sentence changes the meaning. However, if the author's happy with it...



Somewhat I understand your point, but take into consideration that the use of language of this person is very peculiar and inventive, that's why it is necessary to know his whole approach to be able to translate or, better, adapt, his reasonings to Italian.


----------



## alicip

Scusami ancora...
massa = Grande quantità indistinta di persone, considerata dal punto di vista del ruolo sociale, economico o politico: _parlare alle masse_; _m. di dimostranti_ || di m., che coinvolge larghi strati di popolazione e i più diversi livelli sociali ed economici di essa: _scuola di m._ | mezzi di comunicazione di m., stampa, radio, televisione e cinema
Non è detto che "la massa" sia "quella fascia di popolazione 'pecora'". La massa può comprendere anche altre tipologie di persone che non per forza sono "pecore". 
Ripensandoci, direi proprio: "massa della gente comune".


----------



## Lorena1970

alicip said:


> Scusami ancora...



Guarda, se proprio non ti piace "massa", qui ci può stare "collettività" oppure "comunità". Ci penserò.  Il termine "gente comune" non lo posso usare, come detto...!


----------



## joanvillafane

I think there's a big difference between "commentator *to* the masses/unwashed/whatever you want to call it" and "spokesperson *of* the masses" - a difference that went unremarked by your author but that johngiovanni also noticed (in post #21).


----------



## london calling

Non capisco Lo. Tu gli hai scritto _common people (uncultured_) e lui ti ha risposto 'Perfect!' That is definitely elitist. He means 'plebaglia', albeit ironically.

However, I'm beginning to think this person doesn't know how derogatory 'the Great Unwashed' (note that it's capitalised in English, yet another mistake by this particular author) is.


----------



## Lorena1970

johngiovanni said:


> "La loro funzione / il loro posto nella società è quella / quello di interpretare una sfera di attività per la grande massa, quali ospiti indesiderati."  .





joanvillafane said:


> I think there's a big difference between "commentator *to* the masses/unwashed/whatever you want to call it" and "spokesperson *of* the masses" - a difference that went unremarked by your author but that johngiovanni also noticed (in post #21).



Ok, I understand. I think that for the author it makes not such a difference, but at same time his answer was probably a bit inaccurate (quite usual...!). Knowing him, I know that for him both versions could work ( i critici interpretano PER la massa / i critici si fanno portavoce DELLA massa) in the sense that art/architecture critics are in his view dangerous chaps, who "translate" concept TO the great unwashed, i.e. explain what they think is behind things, not being asked for, TO the g.u. ,  as well as they, again not asked for, often think to be able to reflect what the great unwashed think, or somewhat they expect the great unwashed to think alike, and that's why, probably, the author accepted my rewording.

Said that, in the end, yes, I think that GG version, a bit reworked, may work better: "*Egli, quale ospite indesiderato, si elegge a interprete di una sfera di attività per la comunità/grande massa*"

I think we got it, now?



london calling said:


> Non capisco Lo. Tu gli hai scritto _common people (uncultured_) e lui ti ha risposto 'Perfect!' That is definitely elitist. He means 'plebaglia', albeit ironically. *YES *(I wanted to point out that part of common people who is uncultured, who has no personal opinions, who has no interest in the cultural world,  *NOT* the common people in general)
> 
> However, I'm beginning to think this person doesn't know how derogatory 'the Great Unwashed' (note that it's capitalised in English, yet another mistake by this particular author) is. *He knows, sure. *Capitalization should be an editing error, I assume. He is the "author" of the speeches reported by various journalists.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Ciao a tutti  Come siamo passati da "quell'ammasso di sudicioni" a "la comunità"?


----------



## london calling

Appunto, Pat. Ridicolo.


----------



## Lorena1970

Pat (√2) said:


> Ciao a tutti  Come siamo passati da "quell'ammasso di sudicioni" a "la comunità"?



Secondo me, ciò che funziona in inglese (Great Unwashed) non è detto funzioni in italiano. L'humor lessicale dell'inglese in italiano non esiste ( o a me non pare) e alla fine io non devo fare una traduzione letterale, ma un adattamento del testo a un pubblico prettamente italiano, che deve capire il senso senza fraintendere. E questa è la grande difficoltà!
Se io scrivo "plebaglia" (cosa che non ho comunque escluso di fare...ma preferisco *VOLGO*) rischio di far passare chi parla come eccessivamente snob e sprezzante, mentre la cosa importante è esprimere il disprezzo sui critici e NON sulla gente che viene da loro condizionata. "*Egli, quale ospite indesiderato, si elegge a interprete di una sfera di attività per la plebaglia*" 

Nella frase inglese, a mio avviso (conoscendo bene chi la usa), l'uso di "great unwashed" è riferito alla audience dei critici, come dire " i critici fanno tanto puzzo ma poi parlano solo ai cretini, perché le persone intelligenti/sensibili/interessate non ne hanno bisogno" = gli unici che li ascoltano sono i cretini, i poveri di spirito, gli ignoranti (nel senso di coloro che ignorano, che non conoscono gli argomenti, e che quindi si fanno un'opinione sulla base delle ciarle dei critici) quindi che cavolo ce ne facciamo di questi esseri che si auto-nominano interpreti di idee senza che nessuno glielo abbia chiesto????? *Però la critica non vuole essere diretta alla plebaglia.* Come è scritta sopra, si può fraintendere.  La frase sottende una lunga polemica durata anni contro una schiera di critici che sostenevano certi stili e dileggiavano altri, danneggiando, ovviamente, questi ultimi. 
In ogni caso il mio problema era interpretare il senso e la costruzione che non mi era chiara e ora lo è.
Poi vedrò in seconda analisi cosa scegliere, ci devo pensare.
Consigli e digressioni sono comunque ben accetti!!!!!


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lorena1970 said:


> Se io scrivo "plebaglia" (cosa che non ho comunque escluso di fare...ma preferisco *VOLGO*)


Oh, anch'io. Volgo o plebe, soprattutto se li metti tra virgolette. "Plebaglia" è troppo forte (sarebbe come dire "la feccia", "la canaglia"), e non ce la fa a veicolare un'intenzione ironica o scherzosa. Forse un comico bravo ma bravo davvero riuscirebbe a cavarci qualcosa.
Quel che non capisco è perché hai pensato a un termine come comunità, così intrinsecamente positivo, che evoca immagini così soavi, bucoliche e ok, adesso la smetto


----------



## Lorena1970

Pat (√2) said:


> Quel che non capisco è perché hai pensato a un termine come comunità, così intrinsecamente positivo, che evoca immagini così soavi, bucoliche e ok, adesso la smetto



Perché le ho pensate tutte:  nel più ci sta il meno! 

EDIT: Avendo chiesto nuovamente all'autore, per chiarezza confermo che la seguente è la giusta interpretazione (c&p dalla domanda):
They self-appoint themselves as an interpreter of a sphere of activity, as an uninvited spokesperson (of these activities*)**TO* the common people/great unwashed*.*  (i.e. they authonomously interpret concepts and transmit them to / address the great unwashed/uncultured common people, generating confusion or misunderstandings between the true intentions of architects and artists and what people understand, influencing people to think alike et.al.)


----------



## alicip

Allora metti: "masse", che sarebbe il plurale di "massa" se non erro.


----------



## TimLA

34 + 1 = 35 interventi! 

Mi pare che la discussione riguardi la 'intensità' della parola.
A tal fine, vi do un elenco dei termini in inglese in ordine dalla parola piu' "dolce" a piu' forte:

The populace (normale)
John Q Public (normale)
The common people (normale)
The multitude (normale)
The (great) masses (normale)
The average Joe (normale)
The proletariat (un po' negativa)
The great unwashed (un po' negativa e ironica)
The hoi polloi (un po' negativa e ironica)
The lower class (negativa, forse offensiva)
The rabble (negativa)
The scum (offensiva)

E allora, un elenco in italiano in cui voi potete aiutarci capire lo stesso concetto in italiano:

la (grande/ampia/indistinta) massa
il volgo
Il plebe
popolino
plebaglia
ciurmaglia
gentaglia
marmaglia

Ci sono altre parole?

In anticipo, vi ringrazio!

Edit: Thanks Lo!


----------



## Lorena1970

Your list is correct! 
You may add ciurmaglia , which is worse than "plebaglia" as implies also sort of bandits or similar (very negative)
And gentaglia, similar to the previous one, or "_marmaglia"_ (same as gentaglia more or less)
Nothing else comes to my mind at the moment.

@alicip : sì, masse....sono fusa, ero concentrata su altro, ho tralasciato il dettaglio, diciamo...!


----------



## johngiovanni

Le masse incolte?


----------



## Lorena1970

johngiovanni said:


> Le masse incolte?


I think "masse" generic works. But I will consider this good option too. Thanks!


----------

